# RGB Landscape lighting



## Theycallmemrr

I am looking for some outdoor lights to light my house and landscaping that is 12V, WiFi controlled and change colors. The idea is I would connect it to Home Assistant and have it auto change colors based on a schedule or holiday. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## MasterMech

"Hoooome Assisant" "Hooooooooooome Assistant" ....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sorry. Kinda. In for the suggestions!


----------



## MrMeaner

I have quite a few Phillips Hue lights around the house. Easy to setup and use on the normal Hue App but not great about changing colors automatically. They have plenty of outdoor lighting options, however they are quite expensive per fixture. really needs a third party app to rotate through different color animations.

Just got a new RGB LED strip light for under the kitchen island called LIFX which connects to home wi-fi and has a nice app to animate and color change automatically.

Depending on budget a top of the line system like Luxor FX the way to go...
https://www.fxl.com/luxor-2#luxor_color


----------



## MasterMech

MrMeaner said:


> I have quite a few Phillips Hue lights around the house. Easy to setup and use on the normal Hue App but not great about changing colors automatically. They have plenty of outdoor lighting options, however they are quite expensive per fixture. really needs a third party app to rotate through different color animations.
> 
> Just got a new RGB LED strip light for under the kitchen island called LIFX which connects to home wi-fi and has a nice app to animate and color change automatically.
> 
> Depending on budget a top of the line system like Luxor FX the way to go...
> https://www.fxl.com/luxor-2#luxor_color


I have also considered going with Hue as they offer a bunch of different fixture options, work with HomeKit, and are pretty readily available. But a few things hold me back, one, the price. You're not the first person to mention minor bugs with color changes and other scene commands. For the price, they should be FLAWLESS. Two, Hue insists on using their hub to use all the features you bought Hue lamps for in the first place. (I know Amazon Echo Zigbee hubs can control Hue devices - to what level of functionality? You still need the #@$%in' hub to get full functionality. And then you are dependent on that one device and it's support.)

I made my bed with HomeKit and Thread so far, and even if it is a bit sparse at the moment, I think I'm going to lay in it and see what happens. That Luxor system looks delicious, but smarthome integration is limited to some of the big professionally installed systems. That's not a 100% deal-breaker, and these look more to be targeted at professional installers vs DIY. But it is disappointing to not be able to at least command scenes, zones on/off, and perhaps intensity via HomeKit/Amazon Echo/Google Home.


----------



## Theycallmemrr

MasterMech said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few Phillips Hue lights around the house. Easy to setup and use on the normal Hue App but not great about changing colors automatically. They have plenty of outdoor lighting options, however they are quite expensive per fixture. really needs a third party app to rotate through different color animations.
> 
> Just got a new RGB LED strip light for under the kitchen island called LIFX which connects to home wi-fi and has a nice app to animate and color change automatically.
> 
> Depending on budget a top of the line system like Luxor FX the way to go...
> https://www.fxl.com/luxor-2#luxor_color
> 
> 
> 
> I have also considered going with Hue as they offer a bunch of different fixture options, work with HomeKit, and are pretty readily available. But a few things hold me back, one, the price. You're not the first person to mention minor bugs with color changes and other scene commands. For the price, they should be FLAWLESS. Two, Hue insists on using their hub to use all the features you bought Hue lamps for in the first place. (I know Amazon Echo Zigbee hubs can control Hue devices - to what level of functionality? You still need the #@$%in' hub to get full functionality. And then you are dependent on that one device and it's support.)
> 
> I made my bed with HomeKit and Thread so far, and even if it is a bit sparse at the moment, I think I'm going to lay in it and see what happens. That Luxor system looks delicious, but smarthome integration is limited to some of the big professionally installed systems. That's not a 100% deal-breaker, and these look more to be targeted at professional installers vs DIY. But it is disappointing to not be able to at least command scenes, zones on/off, and perhaps intensity via HomeKit/Amazon Echo/Google Home.
Click to expand...

I echo your sentiment. Plus I hate the idea of another hub. Google Home integration is pretty high on my list as well.


----------

